
Classical Computer Science Texts - Anon84
http://e7l3.org/classics.html
======
speek
I'd definitely consider SICP a great classical comp sci text... not quite sure
why it's not on that list.

~~~
andreyf
SICP is a great book to learn some neat programming from, but it wasn't really
a classic text in the same sense as the rest of the list, which is mostly
original work or something close to it.

Personally, I think surveys of a field like Russel/Norvig's AI textbook, SICP,
or CLRS are more worthwhile to spend time reading compared to original
literature.

------
mynameishere
Random observation: It's only extra-geeky links like these that lead to pages
with a set of links:

 _RECURSIVE FUNCTIONS OF SYMBOLIC EXPRESSIONS AND THEIR COMPUTATION BY MACHINE
(Part I)

This paper appeared in Communications of the ACM in April 1960. It is the
original paper on Lisp.

There are html, dvi, pdf and Postscript versions of the paper._

...

Umm, yeah. I think I'll choose "html". Thanks for giving me the option,
though.

